
Stars orbiting our galaxy's supermassive black hole (from 15 yrs of real data) - michael_nielsen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvuV3GdVaY4&feature=player_embedded
======
hartror
My poor mushy brain cannot comprehend stars moving like giant comets, in fact
some of these have sub 20 year orbits by the looks of it which i doubt too
many comets have (as short period comets have short periods of life).

I doubt we will ever exhaust the skies of things to discover and thats without
even setting our foot there.

